# Aplicacion de Circuitos Combinacionales y Secuenciales



## daeepiox (Ago 4, 2007)

Hola a todos  , me gustaria saber si alguien por ahi me podria facilitar algun tipo de aplicacion de los circuitos combinacionales y secunciales para hacerla a mano en forma practica o donde puedo buscar les agradeceria mucho su ayuda

Bye


----------



## El nombre (Ago 5, 2007)

un mando de una puerta. Los cebek usan un integradillo que realiza una funcion secuencial. Combinacional puede ser una pequena alarmita, control de acceso... 

Saludos


----------

